# IUI with Clomid question



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello girls,

I need some advice, please. I am having IUI at Reprofit next month and just received my prescriptions and it seems I will have to take 100mg Clomid for 5 days.I am wondering if anyone else here is/was on Clomid and if yes what dosage?
On my previous cycles I was given only 50mg/day and on both cycles I had 2 good sized follicles, as I have PCOS I am worried that 100 mg could be too much&#8230;I am soo worried.

Thanks for the answers in advance!

Bimbo


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Bimbo

Yes honey thats the dosage Im on for each cycle of IUI, if you're worried just give your clinic a ring and check it out.   with your treatment   

love suexxx


----------

